# Hymer 544 1992 wiring diagram



## 126944 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi ,does anyone happen to have a wiring diagram in ENGLISH please for a hymer 544 1992.I have just bought one and the water system doesnt seem to be working :roll: ,any suggestions would be great


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I wrote to Hymer in Germany and they sent me a diagram by retuturn. The German is only for the colours and the appliances therest are conventional electrical symbols. A few minutes with a dictionary will clarify theings.
BTW it may sound obvious but have you checked the pump operation seperately? Mine packed up after 4 years and I had to replace it.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi I mite have one, I will have a look see and email it to you if I find it.
Waz


----------



## wardus (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 1989 Hymer 544 for which I have a circuit diagram in German but I have a translatoin of the various symbols. A worn out water pump or air in the heater are two possible problems. email me if you like. Wardus.


----------

